# Not going to be on much.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

Well just wanted to let you guys know, now that me and my wifes Church Wedding is less than 2 weeks out I will not be on very much for a couple of weeks. We still have a lot of last minute planning that has come up and then after the wedding we are going to the Dominican Republic for a week (if a Hurricane does not hit us while we are there  ). I will be stopping buy for a while here and there but will not be on much till the wedding is over.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, right on! Good luck to you, man! Have a blast! 
You'd better not be on much! Otherwise we'll have to give you a collective slap in the head!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

Dude Ive been to the Dominican a few times... I love it there.... Where abouts are u guys visiting????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, and good luck with the wedding! 8)

While im here, I have a message, delivered courtesy of 

STORCH SERVICES



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> sorry i haven't been on much recently, i've been tied down with farm work and coursework, and i am going away for a couple of days starting tomorrow, good luck and congratulations on the wedding adler and make sure someone puts up a good fight for the lanc on my behalf, speak soon!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2005)

Viele Grüsse aus Tschechien!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey CC, you know your Storch has a giant head sticking out of it?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, that sounds like fun, Adler. Enjoy it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hey CC, you know your Storch has a giant head sticking out of it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hey CC, you know your Storch has a giant head sticking out of it?



And where's the shark mouth?


*CONGRATS ADLER AND GOOD LUCK ON YOUR TRIP!!!*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Its on my other stoch, I only use that for offensive purposes. this is my back-up runaround Storch, which doesnt require a sharks mouth.


----------



## Erich (Aug 7, 2005)

Much success Adler, and enjoy the time you two...........

E ~


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2005)

Good luck, Adler. Have a great time in the Dominican! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks guys. Les we are going to be at Punta Cana, the capital at a nice Riu Resort there on a 26mi long white sands beach. I can not wait to be that guy that just laying on the beach in a hawian shirt drinking Mai Tais.

And as for Lancs comment about Farm Work, I really do not want to know. Keep you farm animal stories to yourself Lanc. Naw just kidding take care and have fun Lanc.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 8, 2005)

Ive been to the East Coast of the Dominican before... Man its gonna be great........ I hope u went with the All-Inclusive deal, cause down there, thats the way to go....

As a side note, the cooks and chefs there will cook all the lobsters u can pull outta the exposed reefs, any time of day...


----------



## trackend (Aug 8, 2005)

My brother went all inclusive 4years ago Adler but he also hired a guy and his car for the day who took him and his wife out and about it wasn't that dear but he said they went to some very nice places and he had one of the best beach cooked lobsters in his life. But what ever you do Adler have a great time and post a couple of snaps for us when you get back.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

all-inclusive is allways comfortable. anywhere. again, have a nice time!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2005)

Topless Beaches as well, Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2005)

We have one of those just outside of Halifax, but I don't think it's quite the same!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck on the wedding and have a great time mate!


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Topless Beaches as well, Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its not very common in the states is it Les.

I quite like topless beaches but they dont tend to be selective
some of the girls are real eye poppers but there is always the 70 year old with 2 fried eggs that touch the top of their thongs or the one with jugs that look like a pair of half deflated Zepplins on approach. 
And of course its never complete without the over weight guy wearing a bum flosser.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

True, they can be good or bad.


----------



## Erich (Aug 10, 2005)

Track no we have them, even in the Northwest. you are very correct, some babe's but the usual dog appears and I do not mean 4 legged. These types just should be locked up at home. Too many wrinkles and fat layers.............arg I am getting a nasty visual as I type this  

One spot I remember from many moons ago was rooster rock on the Columbia Gorge river noted for an Indian tribe; young bucks would try and prove themselves by ascending this 500 foot spire barefooted and naked. what a joy it must have been for these youngins descending on their arse, rippin their nutz on the sharp basalt rock. From the summit you see the nude beach to the north and their are too many ugly honies that associate there..........


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmm, ugly naked chicks and a torn nut-sack. You make it sound so appealing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

I go to Spain on Saturday...they dont have nudist beaches as far as I know, instead everyone gets naked on the public beaches


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Ive been to the East Coast of the Dominican before... Man its gonna be great........ I hope u went with the All-Inclusive deal, cause down there, thats the way to go....
> 
> As a side note, the cooks and chefs there will cook all the lobsters u can pull outta the exposed reefs, any time of day...



Yes we took an all inclusive deal to a Riu Resort there. Very nice. And you are correct it is all you can eat and drink 24 hours a day. I can not wait to eat some good lobster and sea food.


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I go to Spain on Saturday...they dont have nudist beaches as far as I know, instead everyone gets naked on the public beaches



Vera Playa about 5 miles from Garrucha and Mojaca Playa on the Costa Almeria and 20 mins from where I rent a villa once a year CC is one of Spains biggest nuddy beaches the whole complex of duplexes and apartments is owned by naturists (mainly German and Dutch) what annoys me is that they have the best 5 miles of beach around the missus does'nt worry too much as she has seen every thing thats on display from the inside as well as the out when she worked in the operating theatres.
But a pair of 20 stone naked Germans wobbling down the beach puts me right of my Paella I tell you if Adolf had deployed a few hundred of them on the Normandy beaches the invasion would have been stopped dead in its tracks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

I happen to enjoy nudist beaches a lot....and not for the sexual way. Me and my wife frequent them quite often just to relax ala natural. We actually go to a clothes free spa near were we live once a week.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Luckily my trip to Spain hasnt been compromised by my toe, gotta have an op when I get back


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2005)

good luck with that!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks, Im quite looking forward to seeing my toe hacked up to be honest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

Whats wrong with it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

I dont know. I visited the doctor again this morning and he told me something totally different from what the chripodist said


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

I had a screwed up toe also when I was 16 and had to have surgery on it. I have had so many surgeries it is not funny. I just recently about a month ago had surgery on my back to have a lypoma removed from it. The worst was the shoulder surgery to repair it after 6 dislocations. Very painful and now I have permanent pins installed in it.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Recently I've been involed into a pub fight and I re-opened my old injury of my left elbow. I also got hurt on my right hand, but not very badly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

Ow they elbow looks like it hurts.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

But the key question is, did you win the fight?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

And if not, why not?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

The thing was that: I was in a club called Cross, it's a homeplace of FreeTek community but also there is HipHop, DnB, Jungle, Reggae, etc, being played... for short, you can image it is not the "A" category restaurant (for more: check out www.crossclub.cz). I've spent there the whole night, and during the morning, I don't remember exactly, I was talking to some guys and when we wanted to go home, one the guys figured out that he lost his jacket. I wanted to help him to find it, asked him where did he see it for the last time, but he was quite agressive and started to pushing into me. Then he tried several haymakers, drunken people allways do, this is where my right hand burn-alike injury probably came from, then he threw me onto a wall where I hurt my elbow, so that made me a blackout, I know I gave him several into the face then I remember he was on the ground and some girl was pushing me out but he jumped on his feet and gave me some punches so I angried again and gave him a radhaus kick which finally made him calm dawn and he ran to the metro which is nearby (this happened on the pub's garden/yard). I was so angry that I threw some bottles at him even after. He was taller of one head then me, and definately stronger, but I sent him home, hehe. But that dickhead hurt my elbow very badly, it hurted me for next three days or so.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

this is the garden yard http://www.crossclub.cz/soubory/fotky/IMG17.jpg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Violence..... I can not condone it. Ah who am I kidding I live in Violence.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

unfortunately we all do...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes what is the world coming to?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Future?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Its scary the future aint it?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

It depends... I take whatever the life brings me... I think everything is an excersie from the God


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I like to look at this way. Whatever happens happens and you only live once, so make the best of every day.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, in fact every event is a trial from God - in this case the physical measurement - Time. Physics is one of the most interesting disciplines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Okay guys. After I get offline tonight I will not be online until I get back from the Dominican Republic in 2 and half weeks. Have fun and hold the fort.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Have a good one!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

Well damn I just cant seem to get away form this site! LOL, Ive got a couple of hours till I leave and I am bored. So here I am!


----------

